# EOS Bonus



## TheJanster (May 10, 2019)

Hi, I just got my EOS R & 24-105 (upgrading from a 60D). I have registered for Canon's Bonus / discount program giving me a 300$ bonus to spend on my next Canon product by the end of the month. My plan would be to get the new 70-200 as an indoor / universal sports (mostly my kids) lense once it is released - which I guess will be too late for the bonus. Any suggestions? EF100 f2, 430 EX III,... What would you do (within the 300$ budget + max 200)? Thanks!


----------



## StoicalEtcher (May 10, 2019)

Congratulations on your new purchase Janster - and welcome to posting on the site (I see from your details that you have been a member for over a year).

As to what next, I guess that might in part depend upon what you already have (any compatible Ef lenses already, for example?).

If your main interest is photographing your kids and sports, then your 24-105 will cover much of the range, so I would concur with either the 70-200 to extend your reach (for sports) or the flash to freeze kids' movements (given the 24-105 is an f/4 lens).

For me personally, given a budget of around $500 and younger kids (i.e. more random movements), the new RF35 f/1.8 would probably be my choice (I know the 24-105 covers it, but very different aperture, and I like primes...). Not sure how much it is in the States, but in the UK it is around £500 and that normally means around $500 in the US!

Happy shooting,

Stoical.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2019)

Since the lens you want won't qualify for the bonus, if you don't have a good external flash, consider that.

I just ordered a new battery grip for my R, so one of those plus battery would eatup over $300 quite nicely.


----------



## Pooshoes (May 11, 2019)

I second the RF 35mm IS, shoots well above its pay grade.


----------



## TheJanster (Jun 1, 2019)

Dear all, Thanks for sharing your ideas. I got my 430 EX III today... I was thinking about the RF 35 as well but I have the old 50 1.4... The 24-105 covers the 35mm in focal length and the 50 the low light capabilities. Of course eventually I might be convinced by macro and no need for an adaptor...


----------



## jnagooyen (Jun 1, 2019)

Forgive my ignorance but where can I find information on the bonus program? I just recently purchased the EOS RP + 24-105 kit and would hate to miss out on something like this. TIA


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2019)

jnagooyen said:


> Forgive my ignorance but where can I find information on the bonus program? I just recently purchased the EOS RP + 24-105 kit and would hate to miss out on something like this. TIA


He is not necessarily from the USA, some in Europe have programs like this.


----------



## Jethro (Jun 2, 2019)

Australia had it for a while too - I'm thinking it would have been included in the documentation when you purchased if it was available (retailers are generally quite keen for to bring it to your attention so you will use the bonus in their store!).


----------



## jnagooyen (Jun 2, 2019)

Ah, got it. Thank you for your responses. That makes sense, I was offered 13 months of Canon care. Would've been really surprising to get both offers.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 2, 2019)

I’d go for accessories - second battery, grip, etc.


----------

